# Corsair h100i v2 Schnäppchen



## hks1981 (30. April 2019)

*Corsair h100i v2 Schnäppchen*

Hi,

Wer eine AIO Wakü zu einem günstigen Preis sucht siehe hier: 

Corsair CW-9060025-WW Hydro Series Wasserkuehlung: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer

Habe mir eine bestellt gestern gekommen und gleich eingebaut! Funktioniert alles und hat wenig Gebrauchsspuren (Lamellen waren ein paar verbogen). Alle schrauben dabei sogar zu viele  meine Cpu ist bei Anno nun bei 48c nach 4 Stunden zocken! 

Ihr könnt da auch Amazon als Verkäufer wählen dann spart ihr die 6,99€ Versandkosten! Freue mich das dies alles reibungslos gelaufen ist und habe wirklich ein Schnäppchen gemacht.

Ist zwar refurbished aber mit Corsair Siegel verpackt und 1 Jahr Garantie daher finde ich 69,90€ einfach spitze!


----------

